# fur be good by season?



## MO_coon-catcher (Oct 22, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone knows if the **** hides will be good by the time season starts in MO. plus Im REALLY ready for the season to start so I can try out the stuff I learned over the summer. and would a #4 coil-spring thats 4-coiled be too big for coyotes and bobcats


----------



## koondawg (Feb 13, 2007)

The ***** I've seen lately arent ready. What kind of coils do you have?


----------



## MO_coon-catcher (Oct 22, 2007)

2 of the coils are old ones that have always been on it with just them something hade pulles out of it last year so this year I added 2 coils that I got at the trapping clinic a few weeks ago but I dont know what they are except that there meant for #3 traps

I also shot a big male coyote during the first day of deer season and it was still a bit blue so I guess that the coyotes arent ready yet either.


----------

